# "Give that man a 'Cigar' "



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Finally got around to tryin' a Cigar Pen..new set of bushings..new drill, etc..but it came out allright.Used a kinda red swirl acrylic blank that I wasn't too fond of the color..and figgered if I skrewed it up..no loss.. :redface: 

Other pen is just a 'hybrid'...had a beautiful black acrylic with gold swirls in it, but blew out half of it trying to drill, so pressed the other half into service with a cartridge..Came out pretty cool looking I think..Sure 'one-of-a-kind' at least..

Hadda make a fast run to the Rock for a 10 mm drill and got to talking with the crew over there. They gave me a solution to finishing acrylics (and prolly antlers as well..if I ever get around to them again).. I was having trouble getting ALL scratches out of blanks even after wet sanding up to 12,000.. They told me to sand to 600...give it a good spin with EEE cream..then finish it off with Brasso !! Just happened to have a bottle on hand that I been using on grubby cartridges.. Finish came out absolutely perfect ...Just a FYI if any of you are having the same problem with sandpaper scratches...


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Verrry sharp. I especially like the cartridge pen.

I sand to 2000 wet/dry then use turtle wax rubbing compound (green container) and get good results.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

IMO - Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I like both of them !

What is EEE ?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I sand to 600 then use cheap paste car polish then a color restorer and get great results. I can get the car polish and the color restorer for what one can of EEE cost.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> I sand to 600 then use cheap paste car polish then a color restorer and get great results. I can get the car polish and the color restorer for what one can of EEE cost.


-------------

You're always such a bright burst of sunshine, Bobby...:rotfl:

Knocked out another Cigar...this'un I like the color on.. These thangs are eazy..

Second pix is for you, ET..It's an abrasive wax cream..smooths to about 1200 grit..


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Tha blue one looks nice Jim!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice!!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Those are really nice looking! That blue one is awesome...keep up the good work. gb


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I love the cigar (big ben) pens. They got some weight, big solid pen that I'm not afraid to carry around and use everyday.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Those are pretty neat. Were you afraid DD was nipping at your heels??







That blue really looks good.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> Those are pretty neat. Were you afraid DD was nipping at your heels??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-----------

LOL..Yep, V....ol' Dude is making a 'dent' in the pen biz...but I think he's having as much fun as I am....'cept I think he's spending more $$$ than me..


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> -----------
> 
> LOL..Yep, V....ol' Dude is making a 'dent' in the pen biz...but I think he's having as much fun as I am....'cept I think he's spending more $$$ than me..


I think I'm gaining on him. And I've only made one so far.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Viking48 said:


> I think I'm gaining on him. And I've only made one so far.


--------------

LOL, V....whadda ya figger that ONE pen cost ya ?...Prolly about two grand according to my figgerin'...:wink: ..with lathe, drill press, band saw..etc.etc.etc.

You oughta frame that one and call it your "MontViking"...:smile:

Don't sweat it....it'll start averaging out after about the first hunnert pens.lol


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Yep - scared to even consider the stuff I already had. Got an order worked up for another couple hundred in accessories and haven't bought pen kits yet - or bushings - or ???


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL.. "bushings, etc.???"..yep, that's where they got ya.Dunno why the kit makers can't just use mebbe a half dozen sizes...but I guess that's where they 'got us'... I must have 30 different drill bits now..all the standards plus 25/32, 31/64, 33/64, 37/64..and on and on ad nauseum...And..if it says 'drill a 33/64 hole"..that's IT !!! A half millimiter smaller and no way the tube will go in..a half millimeter too big and no way you can CA in the tube and have it hold...

These pen kit guys are expert marketers...No two of them are 'interchangeable'. But, on the other hand, it sure is FUN..and if ya need a hole drillied...I'm yore MAN !!!! 

Below is prime example...last night's work...only needed 11 different bushings and spacers and five different drill bits..:headknock 

(excuse the 'jersey cow' Churchill on the right..posted one like it before but I liked the appearance and hadda have another one..and the first one didn't survive my DIL's visit last weekend..LOL)


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

You're just full of encouragement aren't you??







Seems like the more I look, the more I find I need. Oh well, that's part of the fun I guess.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

If that Jersey Cow would have been orange and black that would have been perfect


----------

